# Welchen Desktopmanager benutzt ihr und weshalb??

## danscho

Welchen Desktopmanager benutzt ihr und weshalb??

ihr könnt auch Screenshots von eurem Desktopeinfügen wenn ihr wollt.

----------

## Deever

KDE, weils imho die leistungsfähigste Oberfläche der Computergeschichte ist, und auf kleineren Setups Windowmaker...

----------

## boris64

kde, weil es so schön "klickibunti" ist.

anm.: "gmome"?!

----------

## danscho

sorry, sollte GNOME heissen, aber ich denke jeder weiss dass.. übrigens, du hast den fehler gefunden, also behalt ihn *ggg*

ich hatte kde laufen, aber kde ist meiner meinung nach extrem langsam geworden im vergleich zu früher

----------

## gerry

kde

, weils am anfang so leicht war von windows umzusteigen

, weil kde 2.0 die letzte version war, die spürbar langsam war

, weils alles kann was ich brauch

, weil die releasezyklen kurz sind und in jeder neuen version was interessantes drin ist

, weil man ganz schnell zwischen klicki-bunti und nüchtern-klicki-aber-nix-bunti wechseln kann

----------

## redbuller

ich bin grad von kde auf gnome umgestiegen, weil kde riesich iss und zuuuu langsam.

ich geb zu, bei kde gibs super viele kleine tools die den alltag richtig angenehm machen.

kdiscfree, korganizer, ...

ich such immer noch nen ersatz fuer den organizer. 

aber gnome iss doch etwas flotter, schoener in der optik, . . .

----------

## Athlon

Ich hätte für fluxbox gestimmt...

Klein aber fein  :Very Happy:  - und richtig schnell!

EDIT: Also irgendwie ist meine Signatur am Ar***???

EDIT2: Bilder in der Signatur wurden deaktiviert - mehr dazu hierLast edited by Athlon on Mon Jan 05, 2004 12:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## danscho

ja, ich versuch auch grad von KDE loszukommen.

ich muss ja gestehen dass er echt genial ist, aber meiner meinung nach ein wenig zu überladen und ressourcenfressend.

bin auch gerade mit gnome unterwegs, is zwar ein bisschen ümgewöhnung, aber läuft ganz gut.

----------

## fronti

die frage ist doch etwas seltsam.

man kann z.b. 

gnome auch mit fvwm als windowmanager benutzen.

also was soll man dann an"clicken"?

fvwm ruled  :Wink:  *flamewarstart*

----------

## lems

PekWM, weil er die beste Tab-Unterstützung hat, Mouse[wheel]-Switching der Workspaces, Autoproperties, extrem klar strukturierte Dateien/Syntax und und und...

----------

## Mr.Big

FLUXBOX vergessen !!!!

Thread sofort schliessen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Laughing:   :Wink:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## danscho

soso... fluxbox gibts unter "ANDERE"

----------

## Athlon

 *danscho wrote:*   

> fluxbox gibts unter "ANDERE"

 

Seh ich nicht...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## cArN4g3

hallo,

ok, die umfrage ist interessant aber ich hab da 2 dinge zu bemängeln.

1. waimea und kahakai sind net in der auswahl!!!!!!!! BUH!!!

ich nutze nämlich kahakai (kakakai.sourceforge.net), und das weil waimea nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird, und kahakai eben ein revival von waimea ist. 

ich bevorzuge kahakai, da es 

a. ein lightweigth-wm ist

b. transparente menus kann

c. man kann bei dem wm sehr viel konfigurieren, eine spezielle schnittstelle ermöglicht es die configuration in verschiedenen scriptsprachen zu machen darunter zb. python und perl

d. easy handling virtueller fenster

e. mega gut strukturierte config-datein (und da man die wahl der sprache selber treffen kann, besonders cool

f. etc. etc. ....

2. ihr schmeisst hier wieder desktop environment mit windowmanager zu sammen, das ist gar nich schon, wo doch jeder de ebenfalls noch einen wm nutzt. naja wayne, das ihr aber waimea/kahakai und fluxbox vergessen habt is halt nich so fein

mfg carn

----------

## pi-cubic

richtig, der wichtigste WM fehlt: fluxbox

die umfrage kann ja nix werden  :Wink: 

----------

## Neotux

hm, ja waimea. weil es alles dass nicht hat, was ich nich brauche, , keine icons kein garnix, nicht überladen, schnell und um es mit deutschn worten zu sagen leichtgewichtig  :Wink: 

danke für den hinweis mit Kahakia. hab mich schon gewundert warum es waimea immernoch die alte version hatte. ich hoffe er übernimmt die alen configs.

----------

## cArN4g3

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> hm, ja waimea. weil es alles dass nicht hat, was ich nich brauche, , keine icons kein garnix, nicht überladen, schnell und um es mit deutschn worten zu sagen leichtgewichtig 
> 
> danke für den hinweis mit Kahakia. hab mich schon gewundert warum es waimea immernoch die alte version hatte. ich hoffe er übernimmt die alen configs.

 

das leider nicht @ alte configs wobei, die kahakairc sieht der waimearc doch SEHR ähnlich!

die anderen configs sind zwangsweise anders, da wie ich schon sagte, jetzt mehrere skriptsprachen unterstützt werden/werden sollen..

mfg carn

ps. kahakai wird dir gefallen, kann und macht alles was waimea konnte, ist genau so schnell und auch schon sehr stabil.. dockappholder funzen noch net so gut, aber daran arbeiten die devs  :Smile: 

----------

## himpierre

Ich benutze Kde, weil das die Puristen ärgert.  :Smile: 

Thomas

----------

## huhny

Ich nutze GNOME weil sich GTK2 einfach besser "anfühlt" als das QT / KDE Zeugs und mir die anderen dann doch zu puristisch sind!

Irgendwie aber ein sinnloser Thread da es eigentlich reine Geschmackssache ist was man nun nutzt und ich würde jedem empfehlen sich ruhig mal ein paar verschiedene anzuschauen...

Gruss,

Huhny

----------

## Neotux

 *Quote:*   

> Irgendwie aber ein sinnloser Thread da es eigentlich reine Geschmackssache ist was man nun nutzt und ich würde jedem empfehlen sich ruhig mal ein paar verschiedene anzuschauen...
> 
> 

 

und darum dieser Thread  :Wink: 

ich bin zb auch einen neuen gestossen... ich denk, dass das recht hilfreich ist, zb hab ich im englisch forum auch mal gesehen... eure 10 top Programme... fand ich cool...

gruss

----------

## Robelix

Bin vor ein paar Monaten von windowmaker auf XFCE-4 umgestiegen...

XFCE, weil mir KDE und Gnome zu überladen sind, und ich mich mit *box nie anfreunden konnte.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe mehrfach versucht, mich von Fluxbox zu lösen, aber die Möglichkeit, mehrere Programme über so genannte Tabs auf einem Fensterplatz laufen zu lassen, hat mir bislang leider kein anderes Programm geboten. xfce4 ist auch ganz nett, aber es wird mir auf dem Bildschirm einfach zu eng und mehrere Desktops sind nichts für mich.

Ich bleibe also bei Fluxbox ...

----------

## kaasja

Mir fehlt hier auch Fluxbox!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nach einem kurzen Ausflug zu Gnome2.4 bin ich wieder daheim bei Fluxbox angelangt.  :Cool: 

Nicht das mir Gnome nicht gefiel, aber es geht halt nichts (für mich) über ein gut

eingerichtetes Fluxböxchen.  :Wink: 

Mit den ganzen Zusatzprogrammen (fluxter, fluxspace - das will bei mir grad nicht,

und vielen weiteren) und den in den Slit verfrachteten Dockapps des Windowmakers 

imho unschalgbar  :Cool: .

MfG,

Karsten

----------

## Macrobiotus

GNOME ist super! 

Allein schon der Name *g*.

Im Sommer favorisiere ich bestimmt wieder Kahakai (Aloha   :Cool:    ) , aber mit meinem dicken Wintermantel und dem Schal komme ich mir selber wie ein Gnom vor (haaaaa, wo ist das E?)

----------

## mec

wenn's schnell gehen soll fluxbox!

wenn comfort, kompatibiltät und viel software dann KDE.

und bitte eins noch. bitte beschimpft die leute nicht immer so, wenn sie umfragen oder noch so sinnlose fragen stellen, oder auch z.b. fluxbox vergessen!!! das macht man nicht, das ist unhöflich und unter der würde eines tuxes.

----------

## lems

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Ich habe mehrfach versucht, mich von Fluxbox zu lösen, aber die Möglichkeit, mehrere Programme über so genannte Tabs auf einem Fensterplatz laufen zu lassen, hat mir bislang leider kein anderes Programm geboten. [...]

 

Genau das macht PekWM sehr viel besser, plus die ganzen anderen coolen Features.

----------

## Empire

Ich verweigere das Voting wenn ich nicht für Fluxbox stimmen kann  :Smile: 

Ich nutze Fluxbox einfach weils klein, schnell und einfach ist...

Eigentlich mag ich KDE auch, aber das hat mir zum starten zu lange und wirkt bei mir ein bisschen langsam. 

Schade eigentlich. Weis einer ob 3.2 weniger oder mehr Ressourcen frisst?

----------

## MatzeOne

lange nicht so'n thread gehabt   :Rolling Eyes: 

fluxbox  :Exclamation: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Hab bis vor 2 Monaten eigentlich nur Waimea hergenommen. KDE & Gnome sind mir einfach zu ueberladen. Dann probierte ich XFCE4 und seit dem ... Klein schnell, sexy  :Smile: 

Was mir nur fehlt sind die genialen Menus wie bei Fluxbox, Waimea, Blackbox & co.

Ich brauche keine Startbar oder sonstigen Schnickschnack am Screen.

----------

## Louisdor

Hi !

hm, also im Moment bin ich bei XFCE4 gelandet. Bin aber noch am Ausprobieren.

Doch erst mal bin ich soweit mit XFCE4 zufrieden. Noch habe ich nichts vermisst.

Und, ein "xterm" hab ich ja immer offen ...  :Smile: 

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Mein Schätzschen fehlt natürlich auch mal wieder, mein geliebter WindowMaker...  :Sad: 

----------

## mijenix

Hi

Also ich benutze KDE seit ich mit Linux zu tun habe und auf meinem Home-Server nutze ich fluxbox.

KDE weill es, für mich, einen Abgerundeten eindruck macht, alles hat was ich brauche und bis jetzt auch nicht viele Probleme verursacht hat. 

fluxbox weil ich auf einem Server nicht mehr brauche. Könnte mir aber auch vorstellen fluxbox als main WM zu benutzen. 

Die anderen WM kenne ich wenig oder garnicht, also kann ich auch nicht viel darüber sagen. 

Ausserdem habe ich bis jetzt nie einen Grund gefunden auf etwas anderes umzusteigen. Aber wer weis  :Wink: 

MfG Mathias

----------

## psyqil

 *mec wrote:*   

> bitte beschimpft die leute nicht immer so, wenn sie [...] vergessen!!!

 

Dienstag mittag in OTW  :Shocked: 

Nette Umfrage, hatten wir das ganze Jahr noch nicht   :Wink:  Ich recycle einfach mal meinen Screenshot von vor Weihnachten, hat sich nichts getan außer dem Wallpaper...

Fvwm für mich übrigens, keine Icons, keine Menüs, keine Taskleiste! Und vor allem kein gkrellm, ich trag schon ne Brille   :Cool: 

1,5MB

----------

## cArN4g3

rofl psyqil,

 *rihteri wrote:*   

> Does Europe count as Asia?

 

mfg carn

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit den ganzen Zusatzprogrammen (fluxter, fluxspace - das will bei mir grad nicht,
> 
> und vielen weiteren)
> ...

 

Fluxter und fluxspace habe ich noch nie gesehen / probiert. Ich habe Fluxbox irgendwann mal per Hand konfiguriert und meine Konfiguration (die wirklich simpel) ist, immer mit mir rumgeschleppt. Fluxter sagt mir zudem überhaupt nichts .. ich geh mal googlen ...

----------

## utang

 :Exclamation:  Fluxbox  :Exclamation: 

KDE ist zwar ganz gemütlich und er gibt ein bgerundetes Bild nur ich bastel halt gerne immer in irgendwelchen Confilg files herrum und bin immoment bei Fluxbox gelandet und sichtlich beeindruckt was man damit alles so anstellen kann. Ohne Fluxbox wäre ich auch nicht dazu gekommen Nächte mit dem einrichten von "Eterm" rumzuschlagen.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jose Hernandez

Ich hab gerade mal bei Fluxbox nachgeschaut, jetzt bin ich ja auch neugierig....

Da stellen sich mir gleich zwei Fragen:

Kann ich das jetzt einfach so mit emerge ziehen ohne das mir das Kde ab haut?

Und auf den Screenshots ist überall dieses tolle Tool was die Systeminformationen anzeigt, wo finde ich das?   :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

 *Jose Hernandez wrote:*   

> Auf den Screenshots ist überall dieses tolle Tool was die Systeminformationen anzeigt, wo finde ich das?  

 

```
emerge -s gkrellm

*  app-admin/gkrellm

      Latest version available: 2.1.20

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 607 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gkrellm.net/

      Description: Single process stack of various system monitors
```

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## dertobi123

1.) ja

2.) gkrellm

----------

## Gekko

Ich benutze gerne Kahakai mit pypanel. Bietet mir eigentlich alles was ich benötige für schnelles Arbeiten!

LG, Gekko

----------

## Pumpkin

ich hab mich auch dazu entschieden mich ein wnig mit kde zu beschäftigen, habe bis vor kurzem xfce4 genutz, allerdings habe ich dann festgestellt das ich als "linux-neuling" mit kde wesentlich besser zurecht komme....

MFG Christian

----------

## p h a n t

kde, manchmal auch windowmaker. auf dem server xfce4, mit dem ich allerdings überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin (das kann aber auch an debian liegen  :Wink:  ).

KDE und gentoo sind ein schönes gespann, weil man mit bspw. 

```
siehe zwei beiträge weiter ;-)
```

 sein KDE um ungeliebte oder unnötige applikationen erleichtern kann. überblick über kde-applikationen der metapakete

gentoo ist toll.Last edited by p h a n t on Wed Jan 07, 2004 6:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sirro

 *p h a n t wrote:*   

> KDE und gentoo sind ein schönes gespann, weil man mit bspw. 
> 
> ```
> USE="-kmail" emerge kdenetwork
> ```
> ...

 

Das funktioniert wirklich? Wäre ja klasse um mich z.B. von noatun zu befreien. nur beim 

```
#USE="-noatun" emerge -pv kdemultimedia

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.1.4-r1  -nas -esd +motif -slang +tcltk +oggvorbis +cdr
```

taucht das -noatun gar nichtmehr auf. wird es trotzdem übernommen?

----------

## p h a n t

oops. da hab ich zu schnell geschossen. hab eben nochmal nachgeschaut, es muß 

```
DO_NOT_COMPILE="kmail" emerge kdenetwork
```

 heißen.

ich für meinen teil hab mit

```
DO_NOT_COMPILE="aktion kaboodle kmid kmidi krec kscd noatun" emerge -p kdemultimedia
```

 bis auf artsbuilder, kmix und kaudiocreator die in meinen augen unnötigen pakete aus kdemultimedia entfernt.

entschuldigt bitte meinen irrtum.

----------

## sirro

 *p h a n t wrote:*   

> entschuldigt bitte meinen irrtum.

 

Kein Problem, du hast es ja klargestellt. Werde ich gleich morgen mal ausprobieren.

Super Tipp!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mondauge

Mein erster Windowmanager war KDE 1 (genaue Version weiß ich nimmer), aber die hat mir nicht so gut gefallen und ich bin erst mal auf Enlightenment umgestiegen. Da hat mir allerdings ne brauchbare Taskleiste und n paar andere Kleinigkeiten gefehlt und da sowieso KDE 2 released worden ist, bin ich wieder zurück zur KDE und bis jetzt (kde 3.2beta2) dabei geblieben. Ich hab zwar auch andere Windowmanager wie Gnome, fluxbox, blackbox und windowmaker probiert aber nie ernsthaft in Betracht gezogen zu wechseln.

Mittlerweile kann ichs aber nicht mehr abwarten E17 auszuprobieren. Wenns was taugt werd ich wieder umsteigen.

mondauge

----------

## sirro

 *p h a n t wrote:*   

> oops. da hab ich zu schnell geschossen. hab eben nochmal nachgeschaut, es muß 
> 
> ```
> DO_NOT_COMPILE="kmail" emerge kdenetwork
> ```
> ...

 

Auch damit tuts das bei mir nicht. Hab kdenetwork jetzt emerged unter anderem mit DO_NOT_COMPILE="kppp knode" aber die sind trotzdem noch da...  :Sad: 

```
root@ginny (~)# ls /usr/kde/3.1/bin/kppp

/usr/kde/3.1/bin/kppp

root@ginny (~)# ls /usr/kde/3.1/bin/knode

/usr/kde/3.1/bin/knode
```

----------

## ralph

Versuch es mal mit 

```
export DO_NOT_COMPILE="Wasauchimmer" 
```

(abschicken) und danach dann emerge kdeirgendwas.

----------

## sirro

Das tuts. Danke!

----------

## easy2k

Ich habe mal für enlightenment gestimmt.

1. Weil er mein favorisierter wm ist. 

2. weil er schön, schnell und komvortabel ist und alles das kann was ein wm können muß.

Screenshoot

Der Screenshoot ist noch vom letzten Sommer. Da hat sich aber nicht viel geändert.

----------

## dangertools

XFCE4

Xfce bietet mir für meine Bedürfnisse alles was ich brauch, denn was ist ein gui?

Ein Hintergrundbild mit 10 xterms

schurl

----------

## woodworker

 :Exclamation:  Auf FluxBox Klick  :Exclamation: 

ok hatte furher mal KDE war aber nciht so zufrieden

dann hatte ich gnome war ok jetzt bin ich aber ueberzeugter FLuxBoxler

klein schnell

PS: habe XDM Laufen aber kann leider kein WIndowManager auswählen

udn nur fuer GDM oder KDM die riesen Pakete emergen sehe ich cniht ein gibts da nix von Ratiopharm?

----------

## dangertools

 *Quote:*   

> PS: habe XDM Laufen aber kann leider kein WIndowManager auswählen
> 
> udn nur fuer GDM oder KDM die riesen Pakete emergen sehe ich cniht ein gibts da nix von Ratiopharm?

 

Mit dem gdm ist das so ne sache, ich hab ihn installiert obwohl ich sonst nichts von gnome drauf hab, der xdm ist mir dann doch etwas zu minimalistisch.

es würd aber auch noch den DM vom E-Projekt geben, den entrance, da lädst du aber auch mehr runter als man will, obwohl du eigentlich nur entrance brauchst. ist aber dafür ein sehr sehr schöner DM, mir war er aber zu träge, GDM ist mir lieber.

schurl

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Irgendwie vermisse ich den guten larswm, den hat noch niemand genannt. Naja, eigentlich bleib ich dann doch bei meinem Gnome 2.4, aufm Notebook ist es dann manchmal doch ein Fluxbox. Hat jemand eigentlich schonmal Software von freedesktop.org ausprobiert?

----------

## douwd

Benutze Enlightenment. Ist am coolsten.  :Cool:  Aber werde wohl demächst xfce4 mal ausgiebiger testen, hatte aber auf den ersten Blick einen guten Eindruck gemacht. Dann noch viel Spaß bei den weiteren Oberflächlichkeiten.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pietschy

Benutze auch Enlightenment.

Ist ehrlich gesagt der erste WM bei dem ich verschiedene Desktops verwende. Der Grund ist, das dies der erste und bislang einzigst WM ist bei dem das konzept des Destopwechselns brauchbar ist. Ist jetzt aber auch etwas, was ich nicht mehr missen möchte.

Screenshot gibbet nicht ... mein Destop wäre eh zu langweilig dafür.

Ronny

----------

## zenok

Ich stimme auch für KDE und äußere hiermit mich auch als Admin von www.kde-forum.org (dem "offiziellen" KDE Forum)...

Das KDE langsam war ist schon lange vorbei aber ich muss sagen das ich von mehreren gehört habe das crystal auch ein wenig abschreckend war. Naja KDE 3.2 und Plastik sind genial und machen das wet!

----------

## wulfkuhn

KDE, weil keine Lust und keine Zeit für zwanzig oder mehr WM's die Doku zu lesen geschweige denn sie anzutesten.

Gnome hatte ich mir unter Suse mal angeschaut, hätte aber bevor mirs gefällt erst mal 3 Tage konfigurieren müssen da hab ichs mir lieber gespart.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich benutze nur einfache Windowmanager wie fvwm1 oder fluxbox. Die sind einfach zu konfigurieren, leistungsfähig und starten nicht viel Müll wie KDE oder Gnome, sondern nur das, was du willst/brauchst und das lässt sich einstellen in den config-Dateien.

Ein Vergleich mit meinem P3 Rechner:

fvwm, WindowMaker und fluxbox starten in weniger als 4 Sekunden. Wenn ich KDE starte, dann warte ich (kein Scherz) mind. 20 Sekunde. Und was kriege ich? Ein Schrott Oberfläche, die jedesmal Windoffmäßig wird, mit den ganzen Special Effekts, die keiner braucht und das ganze nur langsamer macht, als was es schon ist.

Wenn ich vor einem Linux Rechner sitzte, dann will ich das gefühl haben, dass ich Linux habe und nicht windows. Und KDE gibt mir das Gefühl, ich sitze vor Windows eXtraPreis.......... und KDE stürtzt bei mir immer ab, fluxbox noch nie.

Ich werde nie im Leben KDE benutzen, sonst installiere mir windows..... 

Hoch lebe FluxBox! (und fvwm)

----------

## ruth

hi,

@pablo:

alter lateiner und umberto eco freak, was ??? *grins*

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> für das Geheimnis der finis africae drücke die hand auf den ersten und den siebenten über der vier
> 
> 

 

eine anpielung auf die bibliothek der abtei in der name der rose + das darin verborgene geheimnis...

gut, gell???

so long

rootshell

ceterum censeo cartaginem esse delendam (sic!!!)

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> @pablo:
> 
> alter lateiner und umberto eco freak, was ??? *grins*
> ...

 

Yap, das ist richtig..... nur etwas fehlt! Wo was drücken (idolum)? Um welches Buch handelt es sich?

Ich liebe dieses Buch, ich hab schon auf Spanisch, Portugisisch und auf Italiensich (da habe ich am wenigsten verstanden) gelesen  :Smile:  Die Story ist einfach genial, vor allem, weil die Ereignissen auch zeitlich stimmen, nur William of Baskerville ist eine Erfindung von Ecos, den Rest gab es in Wirklichkeit  :Smile: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

idolum == das götzenbild (pons sei dank... hätt ich nicht mehr gewusst, geb ich zu...)

so long

rootshell

p.s.

der name der rose glaub ich wars...

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> idolum == das götzenbild (pons sei dank... hätt ich nicht mehr gewusst, geb ich zu...)
> 
> so long
> ...

 

Ja, idolum war das Bild, Grund warum William und Adson das erste Mal die Kammer nicht finden konnten, in der das verbotene Buch des Aristoteles versteckt wird, weil auf Lateinisch und auf Griechiesch idoulum etwas anderes bedeutet. Und idolum ist hier das Spiegelbild, d.h. am Spiegel.

Ja, das Buch heißt "In Namen der Rose", aber ich meinte das verbotene Buch.

----------

## theche

lateinunterricht erinner:

war das net im übrigen bin ich dafür das karthago zerstört werden soll oder so ähnlich ? und das hat doch son redner immer am schluss seiner reden gesagt, oder??

kennt ihr

gallia est omnis divisa in partes tres quarum unam incolunt belgae aliam aquitani tertiam qui ipsorum lingua celtae, nostra gallis apellantur

??

[C:dbg1]

hah! noch einer!

tamquam sint sub aqua sub aqua maledicere temptant (hexameter beachten!)

----------

## ruth

hi,

logo, pass auf:

caesar, de bello gallico:

gallien ist als ganzes (???) geteilt in drei teile, von denen einen teil die belger bewohnen, den anderen die aquitanier, und den dritten teil die, die in ihrer eigenen sprache die kelten von uns aber gallier genannt werden...

so grob halt mal...  :Wink:  is ja schon e bissl her das ganze...

das mit dem redner is korrekt...  :Wink:  cato, glaub ich - musss aber ned stimmen...

das letzte is mir jetz zu krass...  :Wink: 

andersrum gehts auch???

was ist:

wenn du den frieden willst, bereite dich auf den krieg vor...

so long

rootshell

p.s.

krass latein heute - massiv OT aber cool...  :Wink: 

----------

## DaDanny

Fluxbox!

- schlank -> schnell

- sehr flexibel

- gut zu konfigurieren

- nicht kde/gnome

----------

## unix

 *DaDanny wrote:*   

> Fluxbox!
> 
> - schlank -> schnell
> 
> - sehr flexibel
> ...

 

genau mein wort  :Smile: 

----------

## theche

kann auch sein dass das 

quamquam sunt sub aqua, sub aqua maledicere temptant

heißt

lies es mal im hexameter laut für dich vor und du weißt welche tiere gemeint sind..

[blamier]

si pacem velles, te bellum preparare debes

[/blamier]

naja sag halt wies richtig heißt

----------

## chino_

hmm *fluxbox-button-such*

merkwürdig, muss am packetloss liegen...

----------

## rockhead

wo ist fluxbox als option?

fluxbox gibt es auf meinen schmalen maschinen, für die produktive arbeit habe ich gnome (2.6) schätzen gelernt. für kde habe ich nicht regelmässig genug lsd zu hause.

----------

## sambatasse

KDE weil Bunt wie eine Explodierte Bonbon Fabriek

----------

## boris64

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> KDE weil Bunt wie eine Explodierte Bonbon Fabriek

 

na bunt sind die doch alle  :Wink: 

und immernoch.

kde, weil ich es mir wert bin.

(und mein pc ordentlich megaherzen hat und dann gibts nix besseres)

^^

a popos:

an alle, die sich für z.b. fluxbox entscheiden, weil es so schön schnell startet:

wen kümmern 20 sekunden startzeit, wenn man den wm eh nie neustartet?

----------

## neonik

Seit ca. einem Monat XFce4, weils einfach besser mit dem Theme Industrial aussieht. Halt eyecandy halber.

Fluxbox steht bei mir an der zweiten Stelle in der Liste der besten WMs!  :Smile: 

KDE und GNOME sind einfach viel zuviel für mich.

----------

## Biersauf

damals habe ich kde2 benutzt, heute gnome & fluxbox...für mich ist kde nicht richtig in den desktop integriert, heisst icons und panel agieren für mich nicht zusammen. in gnome habe ich jedoch nicht dieses gefühl. dort habe ich das gefühl, dass alle elemente zusammen harmonieren. ausserdem fühlt sich gtk besser an...und sieht auch noch besser aus, meiner meinung nach. doch dies ist eine subjektive meinung und kann natürlich von person zu person variieren. probiert also bitte aus welcher manager gut zu euch passt, denn...jeder mensch hat eine andere meinung und ein anderes empfinden was den begriff "schönheit" angeht  :Wink: .

----------

## nillsen

 *Biersauf wrote:*   

> jeder mensch hat eine andere meinung und ein anderes empfinden was den begriff "schönheit" angeht .

 

...und wahre Schönheit kommt von innen. Deswegen nutzen wir ja auch alle Linux  :Smile: 

Ich benutze übrigens auch Gnome, weils einfach Klasse aussieht, auch "ungetunt" und Gnome einfach Spaß macht.

----------

## neonik

 *Biersauf wrote:*   

> damals habe ich kde2 benutzt, heute gnome & fluxbox...für mich ist kde nicht richtig in den desktop integriert, heisst icons und panel agieren für mich nicht zusammen. in gnome habe ich jedoch nicht dieses gefühl. dort habe ich das gefühl, dass alle elemente zusammen harmonieren. ausserdem fühlt sich gtk besser an...und sieht auch noch besser aus, meiner meinung nach. doch dies ist eine subjektive meinung und kann natürlich von person zu person variieren. probiert also bitte aus welcher manager gut zu euch passt, denn...jeder mensch hat eine andere meinung und ein anderes empfinden was den begriff "schönheit" angeht .

 

Was Qt3 and KDE3 vom Aussehen her angeht, probierts halt amal, das Theme Plastik zu benutzen. Für mich harmoniert es am besten mit GTK2+ Anwendungen (Ximian Industrial). Des Weiteren gibt es Baghira - eine Panther (MacOS X) Nachahmung (gibts bei http://www.kdelook.org mit sogar einem ebuild dazu). Sieht ziemlich klasse aus und fühlt sich auch anständig an, obwohl meine Alltimes-Favorites für KDE3 Plastik und Thinkeramik (gibts im Portage-Tree) sind, weil die beiden einfach sehr gut zu GTK2+ apps passen.

Bei Fluxbox gefallen mir machnmal die Widgets nicht allzu sehr. Man kann die ja skinnen, klar, trotzdem sind die von GTK2+ verschieden.

Ganz vergessen, Kahakai (ein Waimea-Fork) sieht und fühlt sich auch großartig an (gibts auch im Portage-Tree) - etwas wirklich Näheres zu Blackbox/Fluxbox/Openbox.

Openbox ist auch toll. Joa, mehr braucht man gar nicht zu sagen, außer... man muss sie alle einfach selber ausprobieren, wie sie sich anfühlen und wie sie aussehen, zudem wie gut sie sich einstellen und konfigurieren lassen sind meiner Meinung nach die wichtigsten Faktoren  :Smile: 

Werft auch noch den Blick auf die Screenshots auf der Homepage des jeweiligen WMs oder auf den Sites wie http://www.themedepot.org oder http://freshmeat.net im Bereich Themes/Styles).

----------

## 76062563

Xfce 4.2.0  :Laughing: 

----------

## hoschi

Enlightenment  

Enlightenment-16:

- schnell

- schlank

- Iconbox, eine Art Taskbar, nur wie unter MaOS X -> zeigt nicht nur Icons an, sondern auch den "Fensterinhalt"

- virtuelle Desktops, die sich genial umschalten lassen (einfach Maus an den Rand schieben) - damit spart man sich den zweiten Monitor  :Smile: 

Enlightenment-17 (momentan CVS-Only):

- komplett neue Librarys, deswegen sauber und schlank aufgebaut

- schnell und basiert auf OpenGL-Beschleunigung* - Longhorn war gestern...

- läuft überall, vom Framebuffer aufwärts

- Ibar/Engage als Starter

- hoffentlich bald auch wieder virtuelle Desktops und eine Iconbox

* Ich denke hier dann auch an die Programm die dass selbst nutzen werden, nicht nur der Desktop selbst - also die nächsten GTK-Versionen, Firefox 2.0 etc. (SVG usw.)

----------

## Blackdream

meine wenigkeit nutzt xfce4 ,weil ich es nicht so resourcendfressend finde wie kde;gnom.

Hab davor mal fluxbox genutzt ,aber xfce4 schaut schöner aus.

----------

## return13

erst fluxbox, aber mitlerweile enlightenment, weils so schnell ist wie fluxbox, man riesige einstellmöglichkeiten hat, und grafisch ansprechend ist

kde hat mich noch nie angesprochen, ich fühl mich wenn ichs mal starten will immer als ob ich ne riesige last mit mir schleppen muss, und das deswegen so langsam ist..., als anfänger war ich mit gnome vergnügt....

----------

## _hephaistos_

kde (3.4)!

weil es alles mitbringt, was man zum produktiv sein braucht (konqueror, kontact, kmail, uvm)  :Smile: 

ohne lange config files für das looknfeel aufzusetzen!

ausserdem gibts eine tolle API dafür und kio_slave is der wahnsinn  :Smile: 

//EDIT: ausserdem gibts eine saugeile integration (systray uvm) in den desktop für viele K* programme

cheers

----------

## smurfer

Hi,

momentan nutze ich auch KDE, da es mir einiges an Zeit erspart. Ich habe so nette Programme wie Kile als LaTeX-Frontend schätzen gelernt, ebenso wie den vielfältigen Konqueror und die schier endlose Modularisierung (so nenn' ich es jetzt einfach mal, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht der richtige Fachbegriff ist). Ich kann von überall aus alles irgendwie öffnen, machen und tun... ohne Zweifel manchmal ein wenig überwältigend (im negativen Sinne), so dass es unübersichtlich wird.

Ansonsten wechsel ich auch ab und an, da ich einerseits KDE optisch (noch) nicht mag, andererseits alles eine Sache der Gewöhnung ist, mit schlichteren WMs/DMs lässt sich in vielen Fällen meiner Meinung nach effizienter arbeiten.

Letztlich ist, wenn man gerade weiß wie, ein "Tippern" in Konsole/Terminal schneller getan als sich durch Fenster und Menüs zu klicken.

Gruß

smurfer...

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *smurfer wrote:*   

> Ich kann von überall aus alles irgendwie öffnen, machen und tun... 

 

== kio_slave  :Smile: 

----------

## mcimaster

Hello!

Einfach nur fluxbox! Hat alles was man bracht, ist sauber und schnell, 

und ohne viel "schnick-schnack!"  :Wink: 

----------

## reyneke

 :Arrow:  Fluxbox:!:  nebst KDE  (aber immer weniger)

Weil's schnell ist, hübsch und Hardware-Transprarenz integriert ist. Allerdings finde ich die Homepage etwas dürftig. 

Für alle, die einen DE-unabhängigen Anmeldungsmanager suchen, sei qingy erwähnt. Ist hübsch, themeable, klein und schafft es ohne Konfigurationskopfstände, mehrere X-Sessions nebeneinander zu starten.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## Kodiak

Auf meinem p3 600 Notebook xfce4.2 weil es einerseits ziemlich schick ist, und eigentlich alles dabei hat was man braucht, und auf der anderen Seite sich doch irgendwie ein bischen flotter anfühlt als z.B. KDE was ich an sich auch mag.

KDE ist natürlich toll, weil viele Tools dabei sind, die daß arbeiten auch einfach bequemer gestalten.

Ansonsten will ich mir bei Gelegenheit doch nochmal Gnome richtig anschauen.

----------

## caraboides

enlightenment:

da leicht zu konfigurieren und die Themes einfach zu gut aussehen. Und die ganzen  Eppleats sind auch zu praktisch und "hübsch"  :Wink: )

CU

----------

## sven-tek

Bin ein gnomer seit meiner ersten linux-Stunde, schaue mir aber gerade auch noch xfce an was mich sofort

beeindrucken konnte.

einen Screenshot von meinem Gnome findet man hier  :Arrow:   Gnome Screenshot während Warcraft 3 start (cedega)

----------

## Blackdream

K bin umgestiegen auf Enlightement gefällt mir besser als XFCE4  :Wink: 

screeni: http://blackdream.homelinux.net/desktop19.png[/url]

----------

